# The Davidic Covenant and the Covenant of Grace?



## Robert Truelove (Nov 30, 2009)

A question for the paedos...

Is this an accurate statement? Why or why not?

"What you typically see when speaking of the Covenant of Grace is that the Davidic is "tacked on" or "thrown into the mix" and if anything is said specifically about it is the "restricting" to the Davidic line the future Messiah, but technically this is not any kind of "administration" of the Covenant of Grace."

Paedos only please...


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 30, 2009)

Robert Truelove said:


> A question for the paedos...
> 
> Is this an accurate statement? Why or why not?
> 
> ...



I'd have thought that the Davidic Covenant was an _aspect_ of the Covenant of Grace incorporated into it at circa 1,000 B.C., whereby preparation was made that the guarantor, head and mediator of the Covenant of Grace would be Jesus of Nazareth, the Son of David, the anointed king (and prophet and priest) over His people (Messiah), and that the New Covenant administration of the Christian Nation, would take the form of a kingdom.


----------

